# are these low numbers?



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

i dynoed my car last month and it made 371rwhp/355rwtq. mods are cam, kooks lt, k&n drop-in, and x-pipe with magna flow mufflers. i just read a post on here about another member making 389rwhp/391rwtq with basically my mods minus cam and k&n filter. he had a otrcai i believe.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

An 04 stock should dyno around 300 rwhp, so 71 hp gain sounds about right.
89 hp gain sounds high for Lts, exhaust, and CAI.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The _right_ parts can get you higher. I dynoed over 420 RWHP with a cam/LTs/UD/exhaust/OTRCAI and was trapping as high as 115 MPH in mediocre DAs


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> The _right_ parts can get you higher. I dynoed over 420 RWHP with a cam/LTs/UD/exhaust/OTRCAI and was trapping as high as 115 MPH in mediocre DAs


ud? the same shop i dynoed at tunes also and the owner said he can get more power out of it but i have to wait for some extra money before i can do anything


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Under Drive Pulley


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

lol my 05 dynoed 303 and 299 wtq on the local mustang dyno. everyone else's numbers are always better


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

thats what i thought it was. do under drive pulleys help that much?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

04black said:


> thats what i thought it was. do under drive pulleys help that much?


Not a huge amount, maybe 5-10 HP, but it's the right combination of mods that nets the best gains. I just PM'd someone about a similar subject. People will get the best headers because they give another 5 or 10 HP and then want a H pipe instead of an X because it "sounds better" and put on a 3" catback because they think it will produce more power choked by a similarly "better sounding" muffler. They just gave back everything and then some they paid more money for. Everything in that system needs to work together and just one part of it gives middling results. A custom grind cam from a guy like Ed Curtis that understands how parts work together and the needs of the user is gold too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04black said:


> ud? the same shop i dynoed at tunes also and the owner said he can get more power out of it but i have to wait for some extra money before i can do anything


Becareful on when someone says they can get more power. You don't want a tuner try to squeeze every ounce of power out of it have it tuned on the ragged edge of self destructing. Good tuners tune conservative not for numbers.


Zdeuce4 said:


> lol my 05 dynoed 303 and 299 wtq on the local mustang dyno. everyone else's numbers are always better


Mustang dynos dyno lower than Dyno Jets. Mustangs dynos account for somewhat real world conditons while dyno jets just measure how fast a car can spin a heavy wheel.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

GM4life said:


> Becareful on when someone says they can get more power. You don't want a tuner try to squeeze every ounce of power out of it have it tuned on the ragged edge of self destructing. Good tuners tune conservative not for numbers.


it needs to be retuned anyway becauses its running pretty lean


----------

